# APC Wallpaper



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey All. I was taking a little a break from the norm and did a APC Wallpaper for those of you who like that type stuff. It is a 1042 x 768 image. I plan on making several more. Got any request?

APC - BACKGROUND -( http://www.skinwerks.com/forums/apc_01.jpg)


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

nice job. cant wait to see the rest...no requests.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

It seems wantabe23's anubias picture transcendented the anubias photo challenge. Good work!


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Really nice thank you for doing this for the users here.


----------

